# Sam's Vs Costco meat question...



## bgaviator (Jul 10, 2020)

I currently do not belong to any club store, but the nearest Costco is a 35 min drive from me and the closest Sam's is just 10 mins up the road.  
My only real interest in joining a club would be to have access to meats that are impossible to find at the local Kroger.  I am wanting to get into lamb, big beef ribs, and pork belly.  Kroger never has these things, but it appears Sam's does.  Harder to tell if Costco carries this stuff from a search.  Any opinions on either one, and is a club membership worth it just to be able to have access to these kinds of meats?  Thanks.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 10, 2020)

Here locally, Costco has a better meat dept.  Sam's almost never has pork belly, and Costco always does.   Unfortunately, Sam's is 3 miles down the road, and Costco is an hour away with light traffic (never).  They did just break ground for a new Costco a few miles down the road.  I can't wait.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2020)

We like Sam’s, had both & gave up Costco.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2020)

Sam's is all we have in our area.

Warren


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 10, 2020)

We prefer Sams to Costco.

Mike


----------



## bgaviator (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow. Surprised at some of the early returns. I would have thought Costco would surely come in front. One thing I read about Costco I don’t like the sounds of is the “blade tenderized” meat they sell.  Isn’t that a bad deal for people that like to cook their steaks medium rare?


----------



## phatbac (Jul 10, 2020)

I hear better things about Costco but i have been a Sams member for 5 years and like what i can find in the meat dept. good prices but plan on buying more than a little. The meat is good though.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bgaviator (Jul 10, 2020)

phatbac said:


> I hear better things about Costco but i have been a Sams member for 5 years and like what i can find in the meat dept. good prices but plan on buying more than a little. The meat is good though.
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


That’s good. I just have to weigh if getting a membership is worth it just to be able to have access to meats I can’t typically find at Kroger. I guess I could always start checking with various butcher shops too. I just hate having to drive all around town to find stuff if I could just drive 10 mins to Sams and know they would have it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 10, 2020)

Sam's for me as well. Mine has prime meats...tri tips and just about anything else I want. And a big plus is the scan and go app. No waiting in line


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

We belong to both but are not renewing with Costco, both are 4-5 minutes away from home, The only meat Costco carries that Sam's doesn't is pork belly. Sam's has great beef ribs, but they are never on display so you have to ring the butchers bell and ask for them. The one pork belly I need every 12-18 months to make bacon I'll just go to Costco with my wife's cousin. Jakes  right, the checkout at Sam's is way better. RAY


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 10, 2020)

Another idea would to look for local butchers or meat packing companies. I have 2 locally that are far cheaper and do custom cuts.


----------



## normanaj (Jul 10, 2020)

We have neither in this area but we do have BJs and they have a pretty decent meat department.Don't know if they have them in your area but it might be worth a search.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 10, 2020)

Costco fan here due to convenience.  I buy brisket, belly, pork shoulder chicken when priced right.  They have amazing lamb from Australia and New Zealand.    We do get some seafood also, not so much fresh, frozen crab, fresh mussels and oysters when on sale .


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 10, 2020)

I keep both


----------



## texomakid (Jul 10, 2020)

I'd shop Costco if we had one. We frequent Sams but lately their meat selection has been sub standard. Just not much selection. We've also noticed this at the local Brookshires as well but not on the same scale as Sams.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 10, 2020)

texomakid said:


> I'd shop Costco if we had one. We frequent Sams but lately their meat selection has been sub standard. Just not much selection. We've also noticed this at the local Brookshires as well but not on the same scale as Sams.



Realize that things are way out of context due to the virus and meat plant shut downs.

Warren


----------



## Joatman (Jul 12, 2020)

We shop at both.....each for different needs. The beef looks identical at both places. Im not much of a fan of their rib eyes or strip steaks from either. Not enough marbling......but thats just my preference.  We buy a lot of pork from both places.......but Costco is much better for Seafood. Both places sell rack of lamb and lamb chops. I think if I had to choose, it would be Costco.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2020)

Once upon a time we had both and shopped both because they are 10 minutes from the house. There wasn't much overlap of products, so it was easy to shop both. The meat was fairly equal. Unfortunately, the Sam's had cleanliness issues, so ba-bye. 

I'll buy meat occasionally at Costco, but find deals I like better at local discount grocers. The checkout lines at Costco are annoying. We drove through the parking lot this morning and it was packed like pre-covid. Nope. Not stopping.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for the like texomakid it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bgaviator (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Hawging It (Jul 19, 2020)

bgaviator said:


> I currently do not belong to any club store, but the nearest Costco is a 35 min drive from me and the closest Sam's is just 10 mins up the road.
> My only real interest in joining a club would be to have access to meats that are impossible to find at the local Kroger.  I am wanting to get into lamb, big beef ribs, and pork belly.  Kroger never has these things, but it appears Sam's does.  Harder to tell if Costco carries this stuff from a search.  Any opinions on either one, and is a club membership worth it just to be able to have access to these kinds of meats?  Thanks.


I have been buying most of my meat at Sam's for many years. Always satisfied. I buy 100% of my ribs from them. I prefer spares. Was there this morning cruising the meat counter. They have everything you need. Tri-tips, ground Bison, lamb, all kinds of steak cuts, Boston Butts, spares, baby backs, pork roast, pork tenderloins and on and on and on!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2020)

I keep memberships at both.
Both are about equal distance for me.
Both have pretty good quality and selection.
Their meat selections vary a bit so it enables me to source particular meats/cuts at each.
E.g. I can get  Beef Short Ribs at Sam's and Pork Belly at Costco, but not vice versa


----------



## Hqly2001 (Jul 19, 2020)

For what its worth, here’s my opinion.
Costco has better and more tender steaks. While both are choice, costco is better imho.
Costco has more seafood variety and have the fresh kind. Sams have a small selection and most  are frozen variety where i’m at.
But sams sell while rack short ribs for smoking and very good lamb rack that’s not too gamey. I guess it depends on location but i’d imagine similar quality and brand for all sams.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 19, 2020)

Costco here is the only choice  about a 15 minute drive to the biggest one in the US.  the beef walkin cooler is mind blowing!  it about the only place around here i can get dino ribs pretty consistently (holidays excluded).


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I have been buying most of my meat at Sam's for many years. Always satisfied. I buy 100% of my ribs from them. I prefer spares. Was there this morning cruising the meat counter. They have everything you need. Tri-tips, ground Bison, lamb, all kinds of steak cuts, Boston Butts, spares, baby backs, pork roast, pork tenderloins and on and on and on!



I notice that the stores in different areas do not carry the same products nor do they have the same sale items.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Jul 20, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I notice that the stores in different areas do not carry the same products nor do they have the same sale items.


this is very true.  many comments have been made on this in various threads.  seems kinda baffling...but this is the US and we do odd s**t here sometimes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks for the like sandy it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## mattjfastpitch (Feb 6, 2022)

As far as the meat departments are concerned it isn't even close. Costco has a better selection and MUCH higher quality.


----------

